# New life Spectrum making my f look like m ?



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi!
So for 2 years no i have a couple of Venustus. The male was always a male the female was always a female in fact they are inseparable and once she was holding eggs.
A week after i got 2kg of NLS n feed it to them, her face turned blue. In fact my livingstoni female began looking more male also. And these fish are mature 5-6 inches. So whats happening ????
Is the food so **** good or its secretively hormonized...?


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I everything I've seen says it is hormone free. That being said, I just pulled a fish from my all male thank that I was sure was male (fin shape and coloration) who ate NLS exclusively because it wasn't eating, it spit a bunch of eggs in the bucket I put it in.


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

Ho! Omg that's crazy! Congrats hehe! Well I guess nls is just the bomb hahaha


----------

